# 02 Altima - 75k miles - P0420 - Code



## rangav (Mar 14, 2008)

I bought my 02 Altima brand new on 4/6/02 with 15 miles on it. On 3/10/08 at 75,250 miles Service Engine Soon (SES) light came on. I called dealer and took an appointment for 75 K services and SES light on 3/25/08. I took the car to AutoZone and asked them to read the Malfunction Indicator using ODB 2 scanner. It gave P0420 code and he mentioned to me that it is O2 sensor. He cleared the code. I should have said no to clear the code. Then came home and googled the code and saw so many people have issues. Immediately I started collecting all my receipts. I have all my receipts to date. I am going to dealer tomorrow. Any advice on how to handle this issue with dealer. Do I need to talk to Nissan Consumer Affairs before going to dealer? Any help is appreciated.


----------



## roadkill2_0 (Sep 5, 2007)

ur pre-cat on the headers has failed...there was a recall on this issue...the dealership should admit the defect and fix it for you...hopefully its not too late and they wont have to relpace ur engine...it has happened to many people...when i heard about it i just replaced my headers just to be safe.


----------



## Cluster (Mar 1, 2008)

Don't tell them you had the code cleared
WOuldn't want to give them any reason to refuse service

Have them run the VIN and fix any re calls posted from Nissan


----------



## Griffin (Nov 20, 2004)

the recall was perfomed the first time it came out. recently, the SES light turned on and the P0420 code popped up again. Should Nissan replace it again?


----------



## dafamousext (May 11, 2007)

the dealer needs to do the pre cat recall on it.
i had to get rid of the pre cat and do some mods.
i had to also do a header job on my car and get the head gasket, exhaust and intake gasket done on my car.
Will never buy a Nissan again.


----------



## jarvond (Jan 30, 2008)

What,dont say that!!!Nissan is a alwsome commp.The car is just having some proms whith it .Just give it some time and things might chang!!!Pleas re-think it!!


----------

